# verzwickte Lage



## L_AIR (26. März 2007)

Nabend,

habe mich soeben hier angemeldet und bin einer von den newbies, die nicht mehr weiter wissen.
Mit nem Kumpel habe ich neulich den Spaß am Fahrradfahren wiederentdeckt. Er fährt schon länger son 600 MTB, womit er wheelees, stoppies macht und springt. Wollte ich mit meinem auch machen, geht natürlich nicht, weils nur 35 gekostet hat... Mit dem von meinem Bruder, welches schon besser ist, darf ich es allerdings auch nicht (mehr), weil wenn daran etwas kaputt geht, kann ich den Schaden nicht bezahlen.
Nun möchte ich mir ein BMX kaufen, mit dem ich über 70cm hohe self-made Sprungschanzen und über 1m hohe selfmade2 "Erdhügeln" in Form von Tables springen kann, sowie oben genanntes Problemlos bewältigen kann, natürlich auch mit ein bisschen Übung.
Nachdem ich mich über Telefon beraten lassen habe, wurde mir das Easternbikes Battery empfohlen - für 330...
Lässt sich mit 13 Jahren schwer zusammenkriegen, aber irgendwie wird es schon klappen.
Heute war ich in einem Händler in der Stadt in meiner Nähe, welcher mir das X4U Colonel BMX empfohlen hat. Nicht für Sprünge über 50cm geeignet... Naja, 50cm ist ne ganze Menge... Außerdem ist es viel besser, sich ein BMX bei einem Städtischen Händler zu kaufen, bei welchem man sowieso alle 3-5 Wochen in der Nähe ist (Kieferorthopäde) als bei irgendeinem Onlineshop zu bestellen und sich das dann mühsam zusammenzubauen, außerdem lassen sich Mängel dann nur schwer beheben... Jetzt habe ich hier in einem Thread gelesen:


> [...]X4U ist schlecht[...]guck dir mal die Räder von Easternbikes an[...]


naja so ungefähr

ist X4U wirklich so schlecht? ich meine nur, dass ich leiber 350bei nem Händler in der Nähe als 330 bei nem Onlineshop sonstwo in Deutschland ausgebe
in diesem Fall wären es bei dem Händler sogar nur 299

Natürlich hat der Händler noch andere Bikes rumstehen, weiß jetzt aber nicht dessen Namen und Hersteller.

Ich hoffe ich kriege hier die nötige Unterstützung in Sachen BMX. In vielen anderen Foren bekommen User bei der Kaufberatung nämlich keine. Oft scheinen alle das Gleiche zu wollen, ist aber nicht so, jeder hat seine eigenen Anforderungen und doch bekommen sie alle die gleichen Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lukas


----------



## nobeleden (26. März 2007)

was 300 für en x4u??
das ding hat en wert von nichmal der hälfte es taugt nix

un du wirst schnell merken 50 cm sin nix!

hol dir en eastern un sei zufrieden.

echtma warum wird sowas wie x4u vertrieben?

achja wegen den gangstern die wheelies durch die straßen machen und die chicas beeindrucken wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (26. März 2007)

Ich würde dieser ominösen Marke namens X4U eher nicht trauen

Guck doch mal ob dein Händler vielleicht Kompletträder von namhaften Herstellern wie z.b. Eastern Bikes, Wethepeople etc. hat

Ist es nicht möglich, das Eastern Battery über deinen Händler zu bestellen?


grüße
alex


----------



## paule_p2 (26. März 2007)

jetzt ma ehrlich das x4u is echt *******...  

lieber noch 50 drauf legen und für 399 da Stolen Heist bei oldschoolbmx.com kaufen... und so schlimm ist das nicht wenn man mal etwas zusammenbaut... von nix kommt nämlich nix... also schrauben muss man halt lernen. auserdem musst du das rad ja nicht komplett zusammenbauen. soweit ich weiß musst du nur das VR einbaun und den Lenker richtig einstellen, der Rest ist meist schon vormontiert.


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2007)

danke erstmal für die Antworten

was ist den daran so schlecht? kenn mich mit den einzelnen Firmennamen wie CrMo nicht aus
letzlich steht bei beiden Beschreibungen für mich das Gleiche...


----------



## agent_steed (27. März 2007)

was ist den daran so schlecht? kenn mich mit den einzelnen Firmennamen wie CrMo nicht aus letzlich steht bei beiden Beschreibungen für mich das Gleiche...[/QUOTE]

ok,

auf den ersten blick liegt der wesentliche unterschied schon darin, das bei eastern sicherlich nirgendwo steht, das ein rad nur für sprünge bis max. 50 cm freigegeben ist. 50 cm ... überleg mal - das ist nichts, geht dir vielleicht bis zum knie oder was. das schlimme ist halt, das es wahrscheinlich einen grund hat, warum das dabei steht. 

überleg mal selber ... wenn eine firma so wenig vertrauen in ihre eigenen produkte hat, die ja eigentlich mehr oder weniger "zum springen" konzipiert sein sollten.

lies dir das einsteigerbike faq mal durch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105

und das anfänger faq:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758

da steht eigenlich alles, was du wissen mußt ...

viel erfolg

std


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2007)

nagut

habe die FAQs jetzt nochmals in Ruhe durchgelesen, mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja noch ein anderer naher Händler das EB Battery...


----------



## RISE (27. März 2007)

Ganz genau. Hör lieber auf die anderen und investier in eins von den Schätzchen aus der Einsteigerlektüre. Vielleicht kann ein Händler in deiner Nähe ja auch welche bestellen oder hat sogar welche da. Ansich ist s ja nicht schlecht, wenn man auch wen vor Ort hat, an den man sich wenden kann, aber sorry, wenn dir der Händler so ein Mist anbietet und das für den Preis...Dann lass es lieber.
An den Teilen wird vermutlich sehr gespart, ob der Rahmen aus Crmo ist, ist für mich auch fraglich und überhaupt diese 50cm Sprungbegrenzung. das ist lächerlich. da ist ein ordentlicher Bunnyhop noch deutlich höher.
Zumal ich persönlich auch wirklich nur auf Firmen setzen würde, die wissen was sie tun, soll heißen: sie sind entweder riderowned oder haben zumindest Erfahrung und bringen gewisses KnowHow mit. Dann landet man im Einsteigerbereich eigentlich auch immer bei den gleichen 5 Firmen. Der Name X4U ist mir nicht wirklich geläufig, aber doch irgendwie von eBay negativ in Erinnerung geblieben. Wie gesagt: geh da kein Risiko ein und kauf was ordentliches, hinterher hast du nur Ärger mit dem Ding.


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2007)

dein Beitrag steckt ja voller ungelegter Eier



RISE schrieb:


> wenn dir der Händler so ein Mist anbietet und das für den Preis...


warum Mist? du hast mir ja nichtmal beantwortet was daran schlecht sein soll



RISE schrieb:


> An den Teilen wird vermutlich sehr gespart, ob der Rahmen aus Crmo ist, ist für mich auch fraglich


natürlich ist da ein CrmoRahmen dran, sonst würde es ja nicht in der Beschreibung stehen




RISE schrieb:


> und überhaupt diese 50cm Sprungbegrenzung. das ist lächerlich. da ist ein ordentlicher Bunnyhop noch deutlich höher.


50cm sind für einen Anfänger schon ne ganze Menge
außerdem ist es eine Emfehlung, nur weil es andere Hersteller nicht mahcen muss es nicht heißen, dass sie besser sind



RISE schrieb:


> Zumal ich persönlich auch wirklich nur auf Firmen setzen würde, die wissen was sie tun, soll heißen: sie sind entweder riderowned oder haben zumindest Erfahrung und bringen gewisses KnowHow mit. Dann landet man im Einsteigerbereich eigentlich auch immer bei den gleichen 5 Firmen. Der Name X4U ist mir nicht wirklich geläufig, aber doch irgendwie von eBay negativ in Erinnerung geblieben. Wie gesagt: geh da kein Risiko ein und kauf was ordentliches, hinterher hast du nur Ärger mit dem Ding.



letzlich kann ich glück haben und mit nem 50 ebayrad zufrieden sein (bisschen hartes bsp.) oder pech und beim ersten manual ein 500 bmx schrotten
nur weil es dir irgendwie nciht geläufig ist und du es mal bei ebay gelesen hast soll ich mir das nicht kaufen?
ich bin keiner von denen, die etwas von irgendjemanden lesen und es verallgemeinern und nach allem was du bisher in deinem beitrag geschrieben hast kann das sowieso egal sein

im mittelextremfall würde ich, solange ich hier keine konkreten infos bekomme was an dem rad schlecht ist, sogar ein x4u nehmen


----------



## paule_p2 (27. März 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> bla




hmmm wir wollen dir hier doch nur helfen... hier hat keiner Aktien von irgendeiner Marke oder so. aber wenn du uns nicht glauben willst... gut kauf dir das x4u und sei 1 Monat glücklich bis es Anfängt auseinander zufallen.


----------



## hannes<< (27. März 2007)

x4u .. muhhaa da kann ich nur lachen  

ein freund hatte sich das mal gekauft, gut der ist auch wirklich nich mehr als 50cm gesprungen  
aber ich hab mal mit dem teil nen bunny hop gemacht .. schmerzhaft richtig schmerzhaft, 
die geo ist fuern arsch, gewicht ueber aller sau und schaisse aussehen tuts auch. 
also bitte, FINGER WEG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2007)

hannes<< schrieb:


> aber ich hab mal mit dem teil nen bunny hop gemacht .. schmerzhaft richtig schmerzhaft[...]gewicht ueber aller sau



das entspricht schon eher dem was ich hören wollte

ich betone lieber nochmal 





			
				ich selber schrieb:
			
		

> im mittelextremfall würde...



um nochmal sicher zu gehen das ihr alle wisst wovon ich spreche:
Daten des X4U Colonel


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. März 2007)

Ich hab das Rad selber mal verkauft es ist fürn Arsch 

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an, dass der Rahmen aus CrMo ist sondern was es für ein Rahmen ist. 

Solche Räder werden ohne die Einstellng entwickelt sie als BMX zu verwenden. Die Entwicklung ist übrigens zum Teil von KHE gelaufen und die haben mir unmissverständlich klargemacht, dass das Rad für den ernsthaften BMX Sport nicht gedacht und nicht geeignet ist. Einmal über die Straße rollen und ein geübter Fahrer wird sich über die Geo kaputtlachen sowie über das abartige Gewicht.

Hast du schon mal gedacht, dass diese Einteilung völliger Unsinn sein könnte? Es gibt bekloppte BMXer die springen 3 Meter Treppensets und andere schießen sich 5 Meter in der Halfpipe in die Höhe. Und die Belastung die dabei auf das Rad wirken, werden sehr wahrscheinlich geringer sein als wenn du von 50cm auf den Boden haust. 
Was ist das überhaupt für eine Einstellung? Wenn man plötzlich 70cm runter will dann sagst du einfach "Sorry Leute, mein Rad packt nicht mehr." ? Seid wann springt man überhaupt mit dem BMX sinnlos ins Flat. Meinst du nicht, dass beim Sport du er limitierende Faktor sein solltest und nicht dein Rad?

Du solltest dich vor allem lieber mit Händlern unterhalten, die was von der Materie verstehen. Einer der dir das x4u empfielt hat gar keine Ahnung davon. Wenn du nicht zu nem Onlineshop willst dann schau dich mal in der weiteren Umgebung um ob ein Händler etwas in deiner Richtung hat. 40km sind meines Erachtens für einen Localdealer nciht zu viel wenn die Bus- oder Bahnverbindungen gut sind.

Sowohl Eastern als auch WTP ist über jeden Händler zu bekommen. Er muss nur ne Anfrage an die Firmen schicken, nen Standardwisch ausfüllen und schon ist er Händler.


----------



## ACE6 (27. März 2007)

Hallo L_Air,

schau mal da hin http://www.bmx-forum.com/60227-verkaufe-easternbikes-jane-atom-06-a.html

das ist ein gutes für den Anfang


----------



## Jens922 (27. März 2007)

weiter oben steht die empfehlung für das stolen heist, das ich mir selber auch kaufen will aber wenn du nur bis max. 330 ausgeben willst würd ich des stolen wrap kaufen


----------



## L_AIR (27. März 2007)

am Rad haperts jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr, da wurde mir von einem Onlineshop übers Telefon das Easternbikes Bettery empfohlen



SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Sowohl Eastern als auch WTP ist über jeden Händler zu bekommen. Er muss nur ne Anfrage an die Firmen schicken, nen Standardwisch ausfüllen und schon ist er Händler.



also wenn das wirklich so leicht ist, und das die meisten Händler machen bin ich beruhigt und muss nur noch warten bis ich das Geld habe


----------



## Hertener (27. März 2007)

nobeleden schrieb:


> ... wegen den gangstern die wheelies durch die straßen machen und die chicas beeindrucken wollen ...


  YMMD  

@SID: Erich hat den Längsten...äh...ehrlich währt am längsten.  

@L_AIR: Yo, nimm das.  Und wenn Dir 'n Online-Shop das empfiehlt, würde ich das auch dort kaufen. Die sind vom Fach und keine Gemischtwarenhändler wie der Shop an der Ecke. Dort bekommst Du auch die entsprechenden Ersatzteile, wenn mal was kaputt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. März 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> also wenn das wirklich so leicht ist, und das die meisten Händler machen bin ich beruhigt und muss nur noch warten bis ich das Geld habe



Wenn die das nicht machen, dann einfach weil sie zu faul sind oder keinen Bock auf ständige Sondernagebote haben die sie eh nicht nutzen. (die wissen ja nciht wie der Importeur so drauf ist)


----------



## RISE (27. März 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> dein Beitrag steckt ja voller ungelegter Eier
> 
> 
> warum Mist? du hast mir ja nichtmal beantwortet was daran schlecht sein soll
> ...



Du willst mir doch aber hoffentlich nicht erzählen, dass der geldgierige Händler, der von BMX so viel Ahnung hat wie ich von stricken, mehr wert ist, als a) eine Beratung bei einem reinen BMX Shop oder die Erfahrung (E-R-F-A-H-R-U-N-G) von Forenmitgliedern, die teilweise schon lange fahren und auch Ahnung haben von dem, was sie tun.
Genauso ist das auch mit den 50cm Sprunghöhe. Das mag JETZT viel sein für dich, aber wenn du erstmal dabei bist, dann stellst du dir schnell neue Herausforderungen. Und das ist auch kein Richtwert, sondern für mich eine klare Warnung: du kannst damit springen, aber wenn dus übertreibst, geht alles inkl. dir kaputt. Das ist genau das gleiche mit den Baumarkt Freeridern, die dir als Weltcup DH tauglich verkauft werden und dann ist ein Aufkleber drauf, dass man besten gar nicht im Gelände fahren soll.
Da du dich mittlerweile eh fürs Eastern entschieden hast, ist die Sache ja auch erledigt. Viel Spaß damit, ich denke, dass der auf jeden Fall größer sein wird, als mit dem X4U. Ach und beim ersten Manual wirds auch nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## swirrl (27. März 2007)

hi, ich glaub du hast eine ganz falsche vorstellung von den Onlinehändlern besonders von 

www.gs-bmx.de
www.parano-garage.de
www.schickeriabmx.de
www.bikestation.de

das sind keine riesen Unternehmen, sondrn eher kleine Läden, deren Besitzer mit leib und Seele bmxer sind und teilweise noch aktiv fahren.
Im gegensatz zu deinem Lokalem Händler, der womöglich noch nicht mal Fahrard fährt. Leute die keine Bmx fahren oder sich dafür interessieren kennen sich damit nicht aus und werden dir auch den größten Scheiß für toll verkaufen, schließlich wollen sie ja nur an dein bestes. 

Also never trust your local dealer

Ps: wenn was an dem Rad kaputt geht, lacht dich der Händler aus, und verweist das du keine Garantie drauf hast, weil du es benutzt hast


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (27. März 2007)

ja ich kann auch nur von diesem xfürnarsch abraten gib lieber n biskn mehr aus und kauf dir z.b das eastern und n we the people oda wie paule meint das heist wollt ich mir au mal holen


----------



## L_AIR (3. April 2007)

war jetzt nochmal bei nem anderen händler

der hatte 4 bikes von Prism da und ein anderes (französisches glaube ich)

für 270 hatte der das KHE Prism Sphere da

hat damit jemand erfahrung?


----------



## scott yz0 (3. April 2007)

khe is ... naja... eastern is besser... oider wtp.. aber am besten bei deinem preisrahmen was gebrauchtes (ganz oben rechts(bikemarkt))


----------



## Nathol (3. April 2007)

Prism ist der letzte Schrott, ich bin so ein Teil nur ein paar Monate richtig gefahren(als ich angefangen habe) und mir ist der Rahmen gerissen.


----------



## L_AIR (3. April 2007)

Nathol schrieb:


> Prism ist der letzte Schrott, ich bin so ein Teil nur ein paar Monate richtig gefahren(als ich angefangen habe) und mir ist der Rahmen gerissen.


 
wobei? und welches Modell?

der Händler hat mir übrigens gesagt das Hersteller generell nur bis 50cm Garantie geben, jedoch danach bei dem 5. bike gemeint, das darauf "lebenslange Garantie" ist


----------



## L_AIR (3. April 2007)

achja bei dem 5. bike für 299 hatte ich mir den namen nicht gemerkt, war glaube ich auch nicht sobekannt
weiß nur noch dass es keine pegs hatte und sandfarben kahl war






 die Farbe, hatte aber einmal u und einmal v brakes, das Kettenblatt war aber optisch das gleiche


----------



## Kettenbruch (3. April 2007)

Dein Haendler hat echt voll die Ahnung  
Aber mal im ernst. 
Der scheint mir nicht sehr serioeuse, wenn der schon mit solchen Argumenten kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (3. April 2007)

welche argumente meinst du?


----------



## Hertener (3. April 2007)

Vermutlich, "das Hersteller generell nur bis 50cm Garantie geben". 

Nimm das Battery und gut ist. Ist für den Anfang sicherlich ausreichend und Ersatzteile bekommst auch. Oder halt das WTP Bold.


----------



## BenjaminB (3. April 2007)

was würdest du denn sagen, wenn du dir ein auto kaufst, und der hersteller gibt dir nur garantie, wenn du nie schneller als 50 gefahren bist? die lebenslange garantie trifft soweit ich weiß auch nur zu, wenn das teil ohne eigenverschuldung zerstört wurde, das heißt, wenn eindeutige spuren auf einen sturz hindeuten bekommst du im normalfall auch nix.

btw: bist du der gleiche L_AIR, der auf die parkcrew homepage geschrieben hat?


----------



## BikeBro (4. April 2007)

wenn ein recht günstiges auf jeden fall eastern. auf gar keinen fall felt ie bikes sind kacke. find ich zumindest. kann aber vllt auch an schlechten erfahrungen liegen.


----------



## L_AIR (4. April 2007)

scheint so als seien alle anderen bikes in der Kategorie nicht so gut

es geht mir hauptsächlich darum, dass ich das Rad bei einem Händler kaufe, sodass ich bei dem Garantie etc habe und das ich das Rad, wenn etwas daran ist, nicht komplett wegschicken muss, sondern nur ein "paar" Minuten Autofahrt absolvieren muss
allerdings würde ich auch gerne die Differenzen zwischen dem 330 Battery und den 270 KHEs wissen, bevor ich mir das Easternbike bestellen lasse
da wäre noch das Argument, das für einen Mercedesfahrer ein VW auch schlecht sei, aus euere Sicht bestimmt wieder ein Anzeichen für die schlechte Qualität seiner Produkte  da höre ich aber so langsam lieber auf den Mercedesfahrer, als auf den Autohausleiter  

PS: bin am Montag in der Campo-Arena in Hannover, nochmal ordentlich testen
weiß jemand was die da für Leihräder haben? die müssen ja auch eine ganze Menge aushalten


----------



## Nathol (4. April 2007)

Mein Prism ist mir bei Anfängersachen kaputt geganen. Was sind Anfängersachen? Einfaches Aus-Einer-Quarter-Springen(wirklich niedrig), kleine Grinds, nicht Aussergewöhnliches.

Und das Eastern Battery ist zwar besser, aber nicht das Beste. Kauf dir lieber das DK 6Pack oder Cleveland. Das sind die günstigsten Bikes die auch Qualität haben. 2 Leute hier fahren das Cleveland und beide sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Und das 6Pack kostet auch nur 360.

Oder du kaufst dir einfach so ein Prismscheißteil oder auch ein Battery, dir brechen viele Teile und du bist frustriert und wechselst zu MTB oder du gibst ne Menge Geld aus und ärgerst dich, dass du nicht auf die Leute hier im Forum gehört hast. Kauf dir einfach ein gutes Bike und sei damit glücklich. Und es ist doch *******gal ob du im Internet bestellst oder nicht. Die Händler haben 0 Ahnung, die können dir Bikes sowieso nicht repairieren wenn was kaputt geht und du fragst dann sowieso im Forum nach. Einfach bei www.paranogarage.de oder www.bmxer.de bestellen und glücklich sein. Die Leute haben eine Ahnung, die können dich auch noch beraten. Aber kauf dir nicht ein Bike unter 360 oder das keinen Full CrMo Rahmen hat.


----------



## L_AIR (4. April 2007)

das DIng ist ja, dass ich mich vom GSBMXshop telefonisch beraten lassen habe, und jetzt heiÃt es, das mir empfohlene EB Battery sei schlecht?
sry aber jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt
schlieÃlich hieÃ es am Anfang:
-unter 250â¬kriegt man nichts gutes
danach
-unter 300â¬ kriegt man nichts gutes
dann
-das EB Battery fÃ¼r 330â¬ ist gut, sowas kriegt man fÃ¼r den Preis nie wieder, auÃerdem ist es fÃ¼r meine Zwecke (welche sehr allgemein sind und daher vielen anderen Ã¼bereinstimmen) auf jeden Fall geeignet
und jetzt
- unter 360â¬kriegt man nichts gutes, fÃ¼r 360â¬ das DK 6Pack ist gut


----------



## nobeleden (4. April 2007)

es heißt auch manchmal man bekommt unter 500 nix gutes, und mein eastern element(neupreis 420) hält.

ich sag das unter 300 nix geht und das is auch so, selbst drüber sin die teile nicht oft so gut, bestes beispiel nixforyou.

hol dir das battery, ich kenn welche die sich was von prism gekauft haben und nach einer woche total unglücklich waren und dann zu papi gerannt sind un sich ausgeheult haben.

natürlich kannst du auch mehr investieren und dir das DK 6pack holen was auch nich schlecht is un ich eher als das battery empfehlen würde


----------



## L_AIR (4. April 2007)

dann werde ich wohl auch bald welche kennen, denn ein paar kumpanen wollen sich in der Preisklasse !170! bis 250 bikes kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (4. April 2007)

Es sind nur 30 Unterschied zwischen dem Battery und dem 6Pack, aber dafür ist das 6Pack für den Preis sehr viel besser.

FullCrmo Rahmen, Lenker und Gabel
Beide Naben SB gelagert

Das Battery hat nur ein CrMo Unterrohr, alles andere ist HiTen(auch Lenker und Gabel). Beim Battery ist der Lenker auch unterdimensioniert, nur 7" hoch. Das 6Pack hat außerdem beide Naben SB gelagert, das haben andere Bikes erst ab 400e oder 500(Eastern ab 500). Und da kann mir keiner sagen, dass sich die 30 Extra nicht lohnen. Das sind 2 Bikes, die sich qualitativ stark unterscheiden.


----------



## Rabarberkoenig (4. April 2007)

Hoidihoh,

ich les mich seit einigen Wochen durch sÃ¤mtliche BMX Foren da ich mir fÃ¼r unsere kleine City ein BMX zulegen will. War heut in Regensburg und war da mal bei Love Hurts und hab ein paar Bikes probe gefahren. Leider hatte er sowohl das Addict als auch das Beyond erst kÃ¼rzlich verkauft, die beiden die ich eingentlich favorisiert habe. 

Jetzt les ich hier was vom Six Pack von dem mir der HÃ¤ndler auch erzÃ¤hlt hat. Das scheint mir ja eigentlich ein richtig schÃ¶nes Bike zu sein. Seh ich das richtig das es von den Teilen in etwa mit dem Addict gleichzieht. Nun ist die frage ob sich fÃ¼r mich als Einsteiger der Mehrpreis zb zum Beyond rechnet. Oder soll ich mir das Four Pack holen. Also das Geld kann ich schon aufbringen allerdings sind 360â¬ Six pack gegen 630 â¬ Beyond doch ne stange Geld. Das Beyond wÃ¤r  die obergrenze von dem was ich auszugeben bereit bin. 

Fragen Ã¼ber fragen. Achja Lair sry das ich dein Thread hier mit meinen Fragen zuspamme aber des Thema passt ja auch auf mich.

MFG

Johannes


----------



## L_AIR (4. April 2007)

gewöhnlich müsste ein Händler das Rad nachbestellen können oder?

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem EB Battery, dem DK6P und (habe ichn ochmal wieder rausgesucht) dem KHE Dirty Buster

da ich wie schon gesagt nicht viel ausgeben möchte, und wenn es keine stark benötigten Extrateile (<- anderes Wort ist mir nicht eingefallen) sind darauf verzichten und 40 sparen möchte


----------



## nobeleden (5. April 2007)

ich dachte du willst was stabiles?

hör doch mal draf was man dir sagt un kauf dir was teureres wo du länger spaß dran hast, die 40 würdest du früher oder später sowieso wieder in kaputte teile investieren


----------



## Nathol (6. April 2007)

@Rabarberkoenig:

Ich würde mir das 4Pack oder Dayton holen, je nachdem ob du nen Rotor willst oder nicht. Ich denke, wenn du schon das Geld ausgeben willst, dann kannst du das auch machen. Das 6Pack hat eigentlich alles, was ich mir an einem Anfängerrad wünsche und es hat nen Superpreis. Wenn du dir das 6Pack/Cleveland holst, kannst du ja das restliche Geld für erste Veränderungen(nichts ist perfekt  ) oder später für Ersatzteile ausgeben.


@Lair: Jetzt hör doch auf irgendwelche Kartoffeln mit Äpfeln zu vergleichen. Das 6Pack ist das Beste was du dir holen kannst. Jetzt vertrau endlich mal auf die Leute hier im Forum. Deine Händler betrügen dich, KHE ist nicht die beste Marke im Streetbereich, die niedrigeren Modelle von BMX-Firmen sind auch *******. Was gibt es da noch für Fragen!?


----------



## Rabarberkoenig (6. April 2007)

Danke für die Infos Nathol war aber gestern nach der Arbeit nochmal in dem Laden hab mich jetzt doch für das Beyond entschieden. Denk mit dem werd ich ne weile Spaß haben. Kommt leider erst nächste woche und wir ham grad so schönes Wetter. Geduld war noch nei meine stärke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (6. April 2007)

Spar lieber noch en bisschen und kauf dir fuer 399 das Stolen Heist. Ist echt en  top Rad. Zu deinem komischen Händler würd ich nie mehr hingehen wenn es um BMX geht. 

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=849

DK 6Pack ist auch net schlecht und noch en Stückchen billiger.


----------



## derdani (7. April 2007)

wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## L_AIR (1. Mai 2007)

habe mal ne Frage:

welches Bike von *den beiden* (ich weiß das viele andere BMXs besser sind)  ist das bessere:

KHE Titus Apache

Felt Ethic


----------



## D.S.G (2. Mai 2007)

letzteres. Die Titus teile sollen nicht wirklich halten.


----------



## L_AIR (2. Mai 2007)

das überrascht mich, da ein Hobbygenosse das Apache für besser hielt, leichter zu bekommene Ersatzteile, bessere Technik, robuster, leichter und billiger bzw. Preiswerter



> Die Titus teile sollen nicht wirklich halten.



PS: warum eigentlich?


----------



## L_AIR (3. Mai 2007)

kann mir mal jemand sagen, weshalb KHE Titus so einen schlechten Ruf hat bzw. so schlecht sein soll?


----------

